# Parent Raised 5 Month old Male Cockatiel, not bonding help??



## ZooCVT24 (Nov 16, 2017)

So about two months ago I rescued a male parent raised cockatiel. I followed the advice of leaving your hand in the cage so they get used to it, then use me some millet to get him to eat it from me and I even could get him to eat it while on my hand. However he now knows this is how I get him back into his cage and refuses to go home. He is clipped and unfortunately I had to clip him myself so I worry that made him resent/fear me. I also have to now use a towel to bring him back to his cage. He will come on your hand if you have food but otherwise he strikes at it in fear. I do let him out daily and spend time with him but he just doesn’t seem keen on me or my fiancé. I don’t know what else to do if there is anything or to accept he’s just not a people bird? Any advice and help would be appreciated


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Two months is nothing. It's going to take time and patience and moving at his own pace to get him to accept you. It won't happen overnight and it's certainly not going to happen this quickly. Keep doing what you are doing. Try offering a closed fist or open palm instead of your fingers. Birds are scarred of fingers more than anything else. Keep offering the treats. Try target training with a clicker to see if you can get him to use a stick for going back to bed so he doesn't associate your hands with that. Try not to towel him if possible, because this is breaking his trust and setting you back every time you do it. I found that if I got the bird on my hand, then placed my other hand over the bird's back, it couldn't fly away and would go back in the cage. You may get nipped a couple times but DON'T REACT!! If you don't react when he nips you he will eventually stop nipping because it's not getting him what he wants. Remember that training has to go at the bird's pace, not yours and the toweling is not helping you one bit.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

You will get there. Time and patience, and working at your bird's pace. It can be done! My first cockatiel was a parent raised adult male and he went from wild to extremely cuddly but it took a long time to get to the point where I could scratch his head. Every bird is different too so it can take longer amounts of time for some. Don't give up!


----------

